# Hunting map for Hard Labor Creek, anyone?



## oldfatbubba (Sep 2, 2014)

Title says all.


----------



## mattech (Sep 2, 2014)

Have you looked at their website?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 2, 2014)

If you were chosen you will receive a letter soon with all the details for the pre-hunt meeting, the hunt, information on camping/cabin rental, and a map will be included.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 3, 2014)

35 Whelen said:


> If you were chosen you will receive a letter soon with all the details for the pre-hunt meeting, the hunt, information on camping/cabin rental, and a map will be included.




ditto..... mandatory pre hunt meeting the
evening before the hunt.....If you don't attend you can't hunt....


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.  Sounds like both 7Mag and 35 Whelen have both attended this hunt.   How was it?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 3, 2014)

Mattech:   the only map I found on their site was this camp map...
http://gastateparks.org/net/go/parks.aspx?locid=35&show=map


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 4, 2014)

oldfatbubba said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  Sounds like both 7Mag and 35 Whelen have both attended this hunt.   How was it?



My brother and I were there last year, I was able to hunt only the first day, only saw 2 deer, doe and fawn, did not shoot.  My brother hunted both days, killed a 2 1/2 year old buck early the second day.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks, 35 Whelen.   Quick question - besides the golf course and the areas around the cottages and campsites, are there any places that are off limits?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 7, 2014)

Most all of the golf course can be hunted, map will show all areas (safety zones) on the park that cannot be hunted.  The safety zones are well marked with red blazes and signs.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

I hunted it 3 yrs ago and got 2 does.....I hunted big pines on the
East side of the Park....
I will try to find my old map and PM you some places i hunted....

Good campground with tent pads, power and water , table and firepit....


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 7, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I hunted it 3 yrs ago and got 2 does.....I hunted big pines on the
> East side of the Park....
> I will try to find my old map and PM you some places i hunted....
> 
> Good campground with tent pads, power and water , table and firepit....



Thanks very much, 7 Mag!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2014)

If you are Google earth savvy there is a link in the public land forum a few threads above that has boundary lines for all state owned land. Get the boundary lines and you can find all you need to know about access.  

The park is an open state park. You can go in a walk around the park anytime you want to. It is 6000 acres with several county roads and park roads passing through it. There are also many miles of horse riding trails all over the place. 

Shoot me a PM.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks, Milkman.   Yeah, those .KML file that C. Killmaster created are great.   I only wish they included safety areas.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 9, 2014)

oldfatbubba said:


> Thanks, Milkman.   Yeah, those .KML file that C. Killmaster created are great.   I only wish they included safety areas.



If you go down there and drive around you will see the safety areas marked with permanent signs that stay up year round.  They are basically the campground and other remote camp areas. The horse barn area, the big telescope area, etc. Anywhere near any sort of building is off limits. The golf course except the club house area is open for hunting. The place is 6000 acres. I estimate less than 500 acres is off limits.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 27, 2022)

Little late to this party, but I thought I would post my findings.


----------

